# New to TT Ownership



## richard150 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all, Just bought my 1st TT. Its an '05 3.2 Convertible. Its got the DSG gearbox which is just fantastic!
Not sure what the colour is called but it looks lovely in the sunlight. 
Great forum, everything you would ever need!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

Looks like silver too me


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richard, Welcome to the forum.
H.


----------



## richard150 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys! Its not silver, its more of a very pale blue colour. Got a problem with the car though 
Heres the link to the topic I posted incase anyone can help!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=135602

EDIT : just found out its Glacier Blue


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richard, could be the MAF sensor, disconnect & see if it improves. Don't leave disconnected for long periods though, just to test. If it is the MAF, buy genuine Bosch one, not cheapo from Ebay etc. If no difference could be a coil pack failing.
H.


----------



## richard150 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you kindly. Read alot of threads on the forum so far and it seems like the coil packs crapping themselves is a rather popular thing to go wrong. its only got 18,000 miles on it too!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Rich,

I'm new here myself but had my TT 225 remapped by Vagcheck yesterday. One of the things to come out of the experience (a very good one it was as well!!) was a conversation about coil failures.

Morgan explained symptoms similar to what you have explained in your post and advised me the most probable cause would be a coil pack failure.

They have a website vagcheck.com and they really know their stuff.

Good luck

Neil


----------



## richard150 (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheers Neil. Was just on their website, thinking about ordering their Liquid-TT System. It looks the Dogs! Since my supercharger and milltek are in the post right now, i want to be able to keep an eye on the car more closly, though i need this current problem sorted before I go anywhere near my superchager!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome , it looks as if its glacier or Avus to me


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rich,

Morgan showed me the liquid TT kit and it is really smart. It is also a doddle to fit if you own a few DIY tools.

Neil


----------



## richard150 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have 8 classic cars so ive got more than DIY tools lol


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

In that case if you were experiencing the problem on tickover then I think I'm right in thinking if you disconnect one injector at a time then you should be able to tell if/which coil pack is faulty - your tickover will get no worse when you disconnect the injector for that coil pack???


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , disconnecting one injector at e time will show a coil pack fault as described above , or if you can find someone local with vagcom get your scanned for faults. hope you get it sorted. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------

